# I bought Rocky a bed, do you have a bed/beds for your cat/cat's?



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

He has gone in it twice thus far, but i just brought it home a few minutes ago, and he isn't really in "nap" mode yet. I thought it would be the perfect bed for him because he loves to snuggle, go under and in things, and be in tight quarters. What do you guys think of this bed? Do your cat's tend to like their beds? I just REALLY hope he loves it because my husband didn't feel like he needed a bed in the first place:? I have to prove to him that Rocky is going to love this bed. lol


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

I bought Monty one too. He looked at it then slept where he always slept...wherever he wants, just not in the bed


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I'd put something that he likes to sleep on in it to entice him to use it, like an item of clothing, he might not like that new bed smell.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Xanti said:


> I bought Monty one too. He looked at it then slept where he always slept...wherever he wants, just not in the bed


oh man, i hope my experience is different with Rocky than you had with Monty:? Cat's will be Cat's and i know that, but i'm just hoping he digs it. My other cat that passed away in 2010 absolutely loved his bed :love2 I guess, we'll just have to wait and see what happens and i hope what happens is that he loves the bed. lol


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Misa has a bed. She only sleeps in it when I put catnip in it..


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> I'd put something that he likes to sleep on in it to entice him to use it, like an item of clothing, he might not like that new bed smell.


Good idea, thank you bob


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow sleeps on pillows. Whenever one of the discount stores has a sale on decent quality bed pillows I buy one. I put a protective cover and a pillowcase on it. Then I can easily wash the pillowcases as needed. I have about 9 of them scattered around now and I don't think I'll need any more for the time being.  

I also have a few blankets that he loves and those are folded up in his very favorite spots.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

My cats have a favorite bed too.. sometimes they even give me and my OH a spot to squeeze in for the night. They also hog the covers.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Bob, i put my shirt i wear to bed inside of his bed, and he did go in it for a little while  He seems to really like it, but he's more interested in eating the food i just brought home and gave him, and looking outside at the birds. lol He's not even a year old yet,so i think he'll go in it when he's tired and i'm not forcing it on him. He did seem to like it more with my shirt in the bed, so thank you for your suggestion


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

MowMow said:


> MowMow sleeps on pillows. Whenever one of the discount stores has a sale on decent quality bed pillows I buy one. I put a protective cover and a pillowcase on it. Then I can easily wash the pillowcases as needed. I have about 9 of them scattered around now and I don't think I'll need any more for the time being.
> 
> I also have a few blankets that he loves and those are folded up in his very favorite spots.


Rocky likes pillows, blankets, towels, sheets, etc; basically, anything that's soft, fluffy and comfortable  I think that's a great idea to get pillows on sale at discount stores. I just thought because Rocky also loves to burrow, a cave bed would be a wise choice


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> He looks so cute in his little kitty cave.


He does look really cute in it there's a little hole at the top and he's peeking his head through it. soooo cute lol I put cat nip in there and now he's just all about the bed :love2 I took the shirt out of it and he's actually fine with being in the cave, maybe he just needed to know it was safe with my scent? who knows. Thank you all for your helpful hints and suggestions  He's in the cave and loving it! lol Do you think most cat's would love the kitty cave?


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

He is now cleaning himself in the kitty cave, so he must feel pretty comfortable in there. lol It's weird because i was ambiguous about getting this bed because i read numerous reviews on amazon about how people have cat's that can't fit in there or the top of the bed collapses, neither is true, and Rocky is a pretty large boy.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

He's fast asleep in his kitty cave! Success!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

My girls have two beds. Evie used one of them all the time... unfortunately, that is past tense... Now she'll occasionally give it a sniff. That bed is a doughnut type. A little while ago, we bought the girls an igloo bed, as they LOVE getting into small, snuggly spaces. For a while it was popular, but again, interest soon faded. Their cat tree also has a 'bed cave' area too. Mitzi tends to go in there when she's in her ''I don't want to be bothered by anyone'' moods. 

Otherwise, they sleep wherever they like!


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

oooo, i think that's awesome that your tree has a cat cave I bet Rocky would love that!


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

omg! yay! glad you made a successful purchase  what a nice little hidey hole bed for rocky! i love the pic!

i bought a cat bed for the kitties, but seems like cody only uses it for kneading (then he falls asleep next the bed lol). it's super soft but open so it's not nearly as cozy as the one you got for rocky. i haven't tried adding something with a familiar scent on the bed yet, but i guess i've come to accepting that they sleep wherever they feel like lol


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

My kitties all have beds....any of those big beds that a human sleeps on...is really theirs....they are just lending them to us...lol.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

I love making successful purchases for Rocky, you have no idea! I feel so much better when i've spent money on something that he actually loves, instead of just getting something i think he will love, and he's just like..WHATEVS MOM. Thank you, i think the pic is pretty great as well, i'd love to get one of him poking his cute face out of the hole in the top of the cave. lol He's fastttt asleep in there right now though, so i wonder if he's ever going to come out of his hobbit hole. lol Maybe, try putting a familiar scent on it, or try catnip? I did both, and it definitely seemed to work Btw, do Aster and Cody like catnip yet? If you're interested in getting one for Aster and Cody, you can buy them on Amazon I wanted to see one for myself, and i found one at a pet shop up the street, just because of some of the negative reviews i read on Amazon about how certain cat's can't fit into it or it collapses. I didn't want to purchase something that wouldn't be worthwhile for the price, so i bought it at a local pet shop. It's machine washable, you can turn it inside out(so the lamb's wool is on the outside), and it's just really plush and soft Rocky and i are both happy with the purchase.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!!! He probably appreciates your gift to him. ^^


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

He loves it, so i'm glad he appreciates his gift Thank you for the catnip suggestion, it worked like a charm! Plus, his birthday is August 22nd, so i think we're going to consider this his birthday gift He might get something else as well, well he probably will, but this is his main bday gift


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Sure.  I guess he reacts to catnip. Not all cats do. Vinnie and Salma don't.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Rocky isn't especially into catnip that isn't organic, or that isn't home grown, and his fave by far is the homegrown catnip. Have you tried giving Vinnie and Salma, fresh grown catnip? Some cat's don't react to it though, you're right, but i would suggest trying organic or homegrown before deciding that they don't like it. Just a thought


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

i know it is a blessing when a kitty appreciates where you spend your hard earned money isn't it? we went all out when we first got the kittens, but lately we have been giving them boxes and paper bags to play in, which they love, and we love cause it's free!

i picked up a catnip spray, and used it to spray their cat furniture when we first got them. they seemed interested in it and then they went beserk, super crazy hyper running up and down the cat tree for 2 hours straight. i wasn't sure if it was the catnip spray or the fact that they were just a couple energetic kittens. this was when they were maybe 3 1/2, 4 months old? i was a little scared and wasn't too sure if they were too young for catnip but i haven't tried it since. 

that's great that you found something for a good price, that he enjoys too i'm sure he is so grateful to have such a wonderful mommy =) 

these days cody and sleep in our beds with us at night when they aren't playing (i want them to sleep in our bed more, i love kitty snuggles), in a cat tree (yay a successful purchase!), or on the floor (which i have no problem with but i just don't understand why when there are better options).

actually i'm guessing right now the summer heat is keeping them from sleeping in anything too warm and fuzzy during the day. same hope goes for why they don't cuddle with each other more. maybe i'll have to bust out the catnip when it cools down so my $20 cat bed doesn't go to waste


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Well Vinnie and Salma are not my kitties. They are my older sisters kitties. So I'm just the Aunt.( Please don't ask why they are my siggy. If my sister joins the forum.. I'll promise you I will remove all but Misa off of my siggy. lol) Long time ago when my sister and I used to babysat Vinnie and Francis, I put catnip( I think or was it my older sister) on the floor and Vinnie didn't do anything at all. I guess she did the same thing to Salma too.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

I got Mia 3 weeks ago today. Before I got her I bought a cat bed for her. It is set up in the living room so she can be out there during the day when she naps. She just started using it Wednesday. I was so excited. She is sleeping in it right at this moment.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Rocky loves boxes and paper bags, as well I have so many cute pics of him being in boxes, and just having an absolute ball I think that's very sweet that you allow them to come into bed with you at nights, but honestly, for me..I don't want to be woken up by Rocky going under the bed and playing and waking up at 4 am. I have to be up early for work, so i get snuggles when i get home from work and he sleeps on my lap or her curls up next to me and hugs me and we take naps together We usually take naps together over the weekend when i'm home and i have friday's off as well, which is really nice 

I would suggest growing your own catnip, which is really easy to do, i actually keep the plant in the bedroom because my husband was afraid if i grew it outside all of the neighborhood cat's would come around late at night. lol I love the way fresh catnip smells, and Rocky absolutely adores it I rub it up and down his cat tree, and he gets very very happy and excited. 

Btw, i know you live in the bay area, but how hot does it get where you live? I live in so cal near Santa Barbara, and it's around 69 degrees here today which is absolutely lovely and perfect Rocky definitely loves to snuggle, snuggle in his bed, and on blankets; but, perhaps it's much cooler where i am? If you end up trying this bed, let me know how your kits like it, and also how they like the kitty nip P.S. Thank you for saying I'm a wonderful mommy to Rocky You're a wonderful mommy as well to Aster and Cody


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

He took a food break, and a fly chasing break, and now he's back in the kitty cave.lol


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

i don't have not much of a green thumb, but as long as it's indoors where i can see it and remember to water it i think i can manage 

we were going through a heat wave and it was in the 90s for a few weeks. we leave the thermostat at 80 in the house since a/c is so expensive and have a fan going on too. it's cooled down thankfully and it's a much more comfortable 75 in the house now. i have debated getting a furminator for the kitties as cody seems to love hanging out by the air vents (even when its not on for some reason too), or by the fan, and when i open the fridge he will run to the kitchen and lie inside at the bottom. it's interesting because aster actually has a much floofier coat and she seems to tolerate the warmth a little better. they were been spending a good portion of the time sleeping on the wood floors and the cool tile during the heat wave, poor things 

the weather in sb sounds beautiful! i've never been there actually, but dreaming to one day do a socal road trip where we stop in sb for a night or two. i love the pics i've seen! usually when we go to socal we are going to la and take the boring i-5 down there just to get there as quickly as possible. or we fly, since it seems like you can catch a good deal every now and then.

i love the bay area, but i am a little jealous of your 69 degree weather


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I grew up in Concord, now I live in Carmichael suburb of Sacramento.
In the Bay Area most places get a cooling breeze in the evening, here it stagnate heat.
I'm lucky I have several large Oak trees to shade on house.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

i love the furminator I think that's cute that he lays by the fridge.l My last cat would do that, whenever i would open the fridge he would run for it, but we also lived closer to LA at that point in time and it gets much hotter there! I much prefer living close to the beach, we're just a few streets away from the ocean I love the fresh ocean air, and actually we don't even have ac because the hottest it gets in the summer is around 80 degrees I definitely think you should check the area out some time, i think you'd love it I actually have a friend who lives in the bay area, Sonoma county, specifically I prefer the cooler weather, myself though. You do get foggy days, but i don't mind it whatsoever! i love sweatshirt weather.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> I grew up in Concord, now I live in Carmichael suburb of Sacramento.
> In the Bay Area most places get a cooling breeze in the evening, here it stagnate heat.
> I'm lucky I have several large Oak trees to shade on house.


I love oak trees


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> I grew up in Concord, now I live in Carmichael suburb of Sacramento.
> In the Bay Area most places get a cooling breeze in the evening, here it stagnate heat.
> I'm lucky I have several large Oak trees to shade on house.


I went to Davis for college, so I know the summers over there are insanely and hot. 

You are right, it does cool down in the evenings in the bay area, unlike the central valley. However, I'm not sure if it's cause we are in the east bay or the direction our house is pointing, many summer nights there's no breeze and it's impossible to cool down the house without the help of a/c or fans.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

Rocky_Raccoon said:


> i love the furminator I think that's cute that he lays by the fridge. lol My last cat would do that, whenever i would open the fridge he would run for it, but we also lived closer to LA at that point in time and it gets much hotter there! I much prefer living close to the beach, we're just a few streets away from the ocean I love the fresh ocean air, and actually we don't even have ac because the hottest it gets in the summer is around 80 degrees I definitely think you should check the area out some time, i think you'd love it I actually have a friend who lives in the bay area, Sonoma county, specifically I prefer the cooler weather, myself though. You do get foggy days, but i don't mind it whatsoever! i love sweatshirt weather.


 
that's so nice that you live by the beach! sounds so lovely! i am pretty spoiled and a softie about cold weather (i guess that's what you get after growing up the bay area) i have a nice narrow comfortable temperature range of 70-80. i usually like the have a sweater with me just in case it falls much below that.

super tempted to buy the furminator!!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

littlesushi said:


> I went to Davis for college, so I know the summers over there are insanely and hot.
> 
> You are right, it does cool down in the evenings in the bay area, unlike the central valley. However, I'm not sure if it's cause we are in the east bay or the direction our house is pointing, many summer nights there's no breeze and it's impossible to cool down the house without the help of a/c or fans.


If I won the lottery I buy a home in downtown Benica, something old near the water with a view of the bridges.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

That is so cool! I have a bed for the cats and it came with this hidey-box. Hope it's really snuggly for him!


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

littlesushi said:


> that's so nice that you live by the beach! sounds so lovely! i am pretty spoiled and a softie about cold weather (i guess that's what you get after growing up the bay area) i have a nice narrow comfortable temperature range of 70-80. i usually like the have a sweater with me just in case it falls much below that.
> 
> super tempted to buy the furminator!!


It is very lovely, and i am indeed spoiled by the beautiful weather i'm very grateful though to live where we do I am definitely a softie when it comes to the cold weather, and i love when it rains I know that's bizarre for someone native to California, but i find the rain to be so refreshing and beautiful I love having a hoodie with me most places we go or a sweater 

I think you should get one! I got the one for long haired cat's and it has a fur ejector, which i like I bought mine on amazon, which is what i'd suggest you doing as well because it's much much cheaper than in the pet store


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Bentley has a bed in almost every room in the house. I tuck them away into a nice quiet corner so they aren't overly noticed. The only room he doesn't have a bed in is the kitchen. Where does he spend the majority of his daytime napping? Under the kitchen table :?


I bought each kitten their own bed. Where do they sleep? Either in bed with a human or on Bentley's beds :?

I don't have a whole lot of luck with beds it seems LOL

The kittens are really attached to fleece dog beds.

I always buy my pet beds from Foster and Smith. Its the only thing I ever buy from them but they have huge selections on colors and styles.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Something else I try and keep in consideration is the color of the bed. You might find an adorable white fluffy bed but it won't be too cute if you own a black cat LOL

I do wash all of my covers often but all Bentley has to do is lay down for 5 minutes on a dark bed and you can see hair. I really like the beds that attract pet hair. Foster and Smith has them ~ at first thought that sounds crazy... buying a bed that will quickly be covered in pet hair. I much rather have the pet bed covered in hair then my couch or floor.

So when buying a bed I try and buy a tan bed or one with a print pattern so the hair isn't as noticeable. Of course Mouse LOVES to sleep on the white fleece one I have <sigh>


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

praline said:


> Bentley has a bed in almost every room in the house. I tuck them away into a nice quiet corner so they aren't overly noticed. The only room he doesn't have a bed in is the kitchen. Where does he spend the majority of his daytime napping? Under the kitchen table :?
> 
> 
> I bought each kitten their own bed. Where do they sleep? Either in bed with a human or on Bentley's beds :?


Just like mine, lol. I guess we both have abit of bad luck:?


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

We have the beanbag pillows, the cubes, the kittytent and they still migrate to the paper grocery bags and the cardboard boxes. All 6 cats usually end up on our bed at night. And Tufty is now sound asleep on the mantle behind the carriage cloock.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

praline said:


> Bentley has a bed in almost every room in the house. I tuck them away into a nice quiet corner so they aren't overly noticed. The only room he doesn't have a bed in is the kitchen. Where does he spend the majority of his daytime napping? Under the kitchen table :?
> 
> 
> I bought each kitten their own bed. Where do they sleep? Either in bed with a human or on Bentley's beds :?


*clears her throat*

Hehe.... Have you tried to put catnip on their bed?? I don't know if they react to catnip, but I tried it and it work well.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Yoshi's got a West Paw bed that mostly stays in front of the sliding door in the kitchen, another bed that pops up into a cube/dome that is in his bedroom (which he doesnt really use any more since he has free roam of the house at all times), and I just ordered him a Pet Dreams bumper bed in a color that (hopefully) will match our couches perfectly. That one will go in the living room.
He's also got a mat/pad that he lays on in the bay window, oh and the West Paw blanket which I haven't officially given to him since he can't resist biting it. He'll get it permanently when he grows up!

Even with all these places to lay and sleep, he will sleep ANYWHERE. In the hall on the carpet, in any random room on the carpet, on the kitchen table chairs, etc. He's definitely not picky.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Just a few of the beds used by Midnight, the wild cat. I just hate it when people spoil animals! :razz:


----------

